# Record a TiVo Suggestion then return to last channel actually viewed



## Virt (Jun 3, 2002)

Whatever happened to this feature? This has been missing for some time, and I really wish it would come back. This makes the 30 minute live buffer much more important to me.

For example, the Today Show is 3 hours long. I normally don't have enough space left to be able to record it, nor do I really want to if I did - I'd just like to be able to rewind to something interesting if it so happened to be there. It would also be nice to know that I left my TiVo on a certain channel, forgot to setup a recording (or couldn't use the remote scheduling), and could just walk in the door, rewind, and catch my show in full at any time - wow, TV my way...hmmm...

I would just like to leave my TiVo on NBC before I go to bed, and awake with it still on NBC, and be able to rewind 30 minutes to find a segment worth watching if I desire. Instead, my TiVo, MAY or MAY NOT record some suggestion on another channel and instead leave the TiVo on that suggested channel after recording the suggestion. Funny thing is, if I am running really tight on space, it will do this all day, deleting the shows as fast as it records them.

The other thing I have been noticing lately is my TiVo attempting to record from a channel that my provider offers, yet I do not recieve and I have also BLOCKED out of my channel list - yet many times, I return to my TiVo and just see the blue "there is no signal" screen. Hmmm, I sure wish I was still on the channel I left the room on. What great fun this is when you sneak out to the bathroom for a second.

I know TiVo used to return the the original channel that I left it on, why does it not do so now???

And before the rest of you simply say to turn off suggestions, I would like to add that I do enjoy the suggestions TiVo finds for me (that is part of what I actually pay for, and I have found many shows that I never watched before but really enjoy now), I would just like the TiVo to return back to where I left it when I actually return to it. As it is, it feels like a stranger came in and was watching my TiVo when I was asleep. Just like getting into your car in the morning and finding the seat, mirror, and radio station moved along with a couple of McDonalds wrappers on the floor...


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

It's not as connivent for you as what you are asking for, but there is a workaround that people have used to help ensure that the TiVo is on the live channel they want when they wake up.

You don't have room to record all of the Today show, but you could schedule a 5 minute long manual recording at the beginning of the show (or just before). That will cause the TiVo to switch to that channel and as soon as the 5 minute recording is over it will start buffering that channel.

You wake up and you've got the Today show in your buffer.

You could also set this repeated manual recording to keep at most 1 so it won't over run your TiVo.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Virt said:


> The other thing I have been noticing lately is my TiVo attempting to record from a channel that my provider offers, yet I do not recieve and I have also BLOCKED out of my channel list - yet many times, I return to my TiVo and just see the blue "there is no signal" screen.


That's been reported by a number of people - and it is something TiVo knows about. It looks a like a bug introduced in a recent update.


----------

